# Which Athena brakes to choose?



## PixelPaul (Oct 8, 2004)

I am thinking of trying The Athena group for my next build. It seems like there are two brake options, a "D Skeleton" and a "Dual Pivot". I don't know what the difference is or which to choose, can somebody help?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

A while ago Campy introduced "differential braking" which consisted of dual pivot front and single pivot rear brakes with the logic being that, like with cars & motorcycles, more braking power is needed at the front. I happen to agree, but some people do not. It's your choice.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Also, as a few of us discovered, the dual pivot rear brake allows for a larger tire on some bikes. As in, a single pivot would only allow a 700x23 but the dual pivot allowed a 700x25.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> Also, as a few of us discovered, the dual pivot rear brake allows for a larger tire on some bikes. As in, a single pivot would only allow a 700x23 but the dual pivot allowed a 700x25.


Balderdash.

Wrong.

Went to my vast collection of Campy equipped bikes to check. 

Just measured the width of the Michelin Optimum rear tire on the bike that has a Chorus single pivot rear brake - it's close to 27mm.

No issues at all.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

bikerjulio said:


> Balderdash.
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> ...


You'll note my use of the word "some".

In my example, it was kykr13's Merckx.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

PlatyPius said:


> You'll note my use of the word "some".
> 
> In my example, it was kykr13's Merckx.


okay. not sure why the frame should make a difference, but I bow to your superior experience.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I can fit easily a 27 Vittoria pavé on my C50 with single pivot


----------



## ericjacobsen3 (Apr 27, 2007)

Bikerjulio, we're all here for fun. It is completely reasonable that a single pivot brake may hang down 2mm farther than a dual pivot. Depending on the height of the brake bridge on a frame, a 28mm tire may fit under the single pivot or it may not.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes. That's almost exactly what was measured - 2mm difference.
The brake bridge on the Merckx is very low. With a 700x25 Clement Strada tire and a single-pivot caliper, the brake touches the tire occasionally. With the dual-pivot, there's clearance.

The single pivot makes a triangular opening over the tire, while the dual-pivot is more like an arch - definitely more clearance.

On a normal bike (not the Merckx) this could be the difference between a 26 and a 28.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*You've probably ordered already*

but I figured I'd toss in my two bits for posterity. After 20+ years on Shimano road & mountain, I just bought & installed my first Campy group, Chorus. I was on the fence about the brakes too. At first I thought - I'm going Campy, I'll go the Campy way with a single pivot rear brake. But at the last moment, I changed to dual pivots front & rear. I ride steeps with 18-22% pitches often, and I want the limiting factor of brake power to be me more than the brakes. I'm happy to say that the Chorus brakes feel very secure, more powerful than the 7800 I was coming from, though this may simply be the fresh pads. 

Also, I have Michelin Pro Optimum 25's. They rub on the pads when I extract them. Per my calipers, they measure an actual 26.8mm wide.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree with the argument about not needing the extra strength of dual pivot on the rear but it is easier to center dual pivot brakes I've found. for that reason I like them . I think at this point only one of my bikes have both dual pivot though.


----------

